# optimizing safari?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I recently opened a hotmail account and on several emails I can no longer see the pics in the email even with microsoft silverlight installed I just get huge blank spaces/or gray boxes.  Microsoft's help section says to make sure my browsers are optimized. They have instructions on how to do this for Ie.  But nothing for Safari or firefox anyone have any clue? any help is appreciated.  As much as I really like the simple live setup compared to gmail I'm starting to wonder if its worth the hassle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hotmail/Live/whatever they've named it this week has never played well with Apple equipment.  I dropped it altogether two years ago, first for Yahoo and finally for Gmail.  Either of those is more compatible with Safari--though frankly I use Safari as little as possible too, since over and over Firefox has proven to be a better option for me.  Microsoft does the barest minimum, if that, in making their products compatible with Macs.  I finally decided it just wasn't worth the hassle anymore.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

yeah, I think I'll stick with my gmail I don't want the hassle.  Its not worth it I'll use live for backup only.


----------

